# S-Log2 overexposure and Auto ISO (exposure question)



## multiplex (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi,

I'm pretty new to filming with my Sony A6300 (photography in general too) and try to figure out how to expose S-Log2 properly (I think I read like 100 posts about it by now).

The question I can't seem to answer is the following:

Situation:
- I mostly film in very bright outside situations or with dim light like in an open market hall
- S-Log2
- I'd like to overexpose by ~2 steps
- Manual shutter and aperture
- Auto ISO (800-25600, default for S-Log2)
- Variable ND Filter
- Zebra 83+

This is how I approach it and I need feedback:
I put my 'Exposure Comp.' in the settings to +2.0, put the var. ND to the lowest setting. Then I point to my scene and turn the variable ND darker until I see my Zebra for 'white'.

Question:
Auto ISO will increase my ISO as I turn the ND Filter to compensate I think / feel, therefor maybe(?) using higher ISO than necessary. Or is this compensated with the 'Exposure Comp.' setting? (or should I do manual ISO too?)
Basically: Should I change settings or am I doing everything correct?

I appreciate every feedback I can get and I know that in a lot of shoots I might not need S-Log2, but I'd like to at least know how to use it when I need it.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Jul 27, 2018)

I do not have S-Log2 on any of my cameras.  Everything I have heard/read about it, implies that you can meter the same as you would "normally".  You just have more lee-way.

The following link does NOT directly address your question, but if you watch it, it will give you some ideas about its limits.  Really, it is up to you to decided when and how you use it.

"



"


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Aug 8, 2018)

I was curious about this so I checked around more and for Sony S-Log(s) you need to over expose by about 2 stops.  Apparently you want the indicator to blink.  Here is a video:

"EXPOSE Sony S-Log Correctly EVERYTIME + LUTS",
posted Apr 27, 2018, "Henbu"
"



"


----------



## CdTSnap (Aug 16, 2018)

If you shoot SLOG you need to shoot about 1.7 to 2 stops over to get it right.


----------

